# FS: Coralife 48" Power Compact Light-2 x 65 Watt with Hinges [$100]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Comes with 3 bulbs. 2 attinic and 1 6700k bulb (used)

Looks like the picture below.









PM me if interested. Pickup Only.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Great price with the hinge legs.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

To the Top

Great for planted or marine setup


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

did I mention that it comes with the original box?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the TOP of the queueueueueue


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bumppppp..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wondering why it is so hard to move good deal these days.

Bump for a good deal.


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

*lighting*

Hey Gordon, I suggest you get this light and sell me you coralife T5


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the bump guys 

I guess people are more into the low quality cheap stuff nowadays..?
Only really selling because I wont have time for planted tanks and pruning plants once the baby arrives in our home.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top! again...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

bodo said:


> Hey Gordon, I suggest you get this light and sell me you coralife T5


I may wake up one morning and be in a really good mood Chris 

You never know.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

If it was 36" i'd be all over it


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

dZilla said:


> If it was 36" i'd be all over it


You can move the hinges in the light to fit on top of any tank


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

still here...
maybe I should just keep it and setup a planted tank again...lol


----------



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

Umm u ever make your way towards MS at all?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I prefer pickup only. Its better because you can look at the light before you decide to buy.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

willing to trade for XP3 filter or some other equipment.

Let me know what you have.
(dont want fish, already overstocked -- unless its a flagtail )


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Smildaon, it is unbelievable that that nobody pick that up yet.


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for you help Gordon.

the light has gone to a better place now.


----------

